# Math / Logic Puzzles



## JonSR77 (Mar 27, 2022)

My dad studied to be an engineer (he wound up going into the family business as a jewelry designer).  He loved math puzzles and logic puzzles.

He would get books by Scientific American author Martin Gardner. I bet folks could pick up used ones on Amazon for next to nothing.

We also liked Raymond Smullyan. I know he did books of those Knight / Knave puzzles. Other things also. Again, because this was back in the 70s, I bet folks could pick up his old books, used, for next to nothing on Amazon...

Here's a collection of Knight and Knave puzzles...

https://philosophy.hku.hk/think/logic/knights.php

the first one:


Puzzle #1 out of 382​A very special island is inhabited only by knights and knaves. Knights always tell the truth, and knaves always lie.
You meet two inhabitants: Zoey and Mel. Zoey tells you that Mel is a knave. Mel says, “Neither Zoey nor I are knaves.”
Can you determine who is a knight and who is a knave?


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2022)

I'll check this out later  ..   it requires thinking ..


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2022)

Zoey is a knight.  Mel is a knave.


----------

